
Show HN: Launched 1073 Open-source UI designs, updated daily - andreigaspar
https://uidesigndaily.com/about
======
troydavis
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22693016](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22693016)

OP, FYI - per
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html),
“When a story has had significant attention in the last year or so, we bury
reposts as duplicates.” Hope you and your wife keep working on it and post it
again in 2021 :)

~~~
andreigaspar
Oh damn! Thanks for the heads up. She sure will :)

------
andreigaspar
Hey OP here,

My wife finally launched her UI side project. I helped her with the technical
stuff required to put it into motion.

